# Tidal Delaware



## redbug (Sep 23, 2007)

I spent the day yesterday fishing with a friend on the tidal river.
We launched out of the Neshaminy marina and headed south. The water was a smooth as silk and it was a nice ride. We started in the Rancocas creek fishing Spinner baits and finesse worms. we managed 1 17"smallie on a (SB) near a bridge.
We had a rising tide until around noon so the fishing was slow to say the least. after fishing the creek for a couple of hours with no more success we headed to dredge harbor and spent the rest of the day in there. we caught 4 more keepers all on finesse worms fished Texas rigged with a 1/16oz weight.
The largest fish of the day came off a piling in 8' of water 
our totals wound up being 4 keeper LM 1 SM and 7 dinks

the water temps are still warm @ 75 but you can tell fall is here as the pads and weed beds are turning brown and dying off.
Wayne


----------



## Jim (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for the report!


I closed the pool today


----------

